# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Une appli PB peut-elle se passer d'un client Oracle pour se connecter  une bdd ?

## caconano

Bonjour,

Je pose peut tre une question stupide mais je n'ai pas trouv la rponse en cherchant dans le forum.

Voila : j'ai dvelopp une petite appli qui attaque une base oracle sur un serveur distant. J'ai galement sur mon poste un client oracle. J'arrive  me connecter  la base depuis PB aprs avoir rajouter ma base dans mon tsnname.ora.
Mon appli une fois compile s'execute correctement sur mon poste.
Mais pour qu'elle fonctionne sur un autre poste, je dois (en plus des dll PB donc la dll pb pour oracle 9) installer un client oracle et dclarer ma base dans le tnsname.ora de chaque poste... Ce qui ne m'arrange pas vraiment pour le dploiement. J'ai cru comprendre en me promenant sur ce forum qu'il tait possible de se passer par des drivers PB natifs pour oracle :

PBO84105.DLL Oracle 8.0.x and Oracle8i 8.1.x 
PBO90105.DLL Oracle9i 
PBO10105.DLL Oracle 10g 

C'est vrai ?

Comment faire ? Comment dire  PB de ne pas passer par le client oracle ?

J'ai retir l'entre correspondant  ma base dans mon tnsname.ora et PB ne sait plus s'y connecter.

Je ne pense pas tre le seul  se demander comment dployer une appli PB sans devoir installer un client oracle et le configurer sur tous les postes client !!

Si quelqu'un a une ide ... je suis preneur ...

Merci d'avance

----------


## rs

Bonjour,

Pour utiliser OLE DB ou ODBC, tu auras besoin du client oracle et de tnsnames.ora. 
Tu peux utiliser le thin driver JDBC d'oracle sans le client complet.

----------


## caconano

Finalement, j'utilise ODBC pour attaquer la base via POWERBUILDER et le client oracle des postes pour l'xecution de l'appli.

----------

